# reptile charity



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok decided id like my buyers if possible to donate to a charity, I was thinking of B.R.A.S. But they dont have a charity number. Im on about the greedbay site. Can anyone get me more information on how greedbay allows a charity they dont know about & does the charity have to be registered or what. I think this is a great idea. But im only interested in amphibian/reptile charities. As I feel other charities tend to get more donations than these. Thanks


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

you could search the charity commission's website. the advanced search will let you search in the charity name, activity, etc.

Charity Commission Homepage


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

laurencea said:


> you could search the charity commission's website. the advanced search will let you search in the charity name, activity, etc.
> 
> Charity Commission Homepage



Nice one thanks il look now.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh dear



Registered NumberCharity Name 802433 THE REPTILE PROTECTION TRUST Removed 1075228 THE REPTILE TRUST Removed


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Well this is all I could find.

Charities matching your search ...


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

search for 'reptile' produced this

Charities matching your search ...


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

laurencea said:


> search for 'reptile' produced this
> 
> Charities matching your search ...


Yea same one I found in my search, not much to choose from lol.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

nope, there aren't that many. ARC are the only one i know, they are the merging of the reptile and amphibian charities last year.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmm so doesnt leave me much choice. I did a google and got a tad more, but not sure if theyre registered or not, didnt look into it that far. Too many lol


----------

